# Please help us get out of the house. Any beach spots drivable from NJ?  If no beach will consider anything!



## RX8

Our California trip was cancelled as we are in NJ and CA is one of our quarantine states. We all need to get out of the house before we go crazy.  Looking for somewhere we can drive to and that isn’t a state that we will need to quarantine coming back to NJ. We are a family of four (2 boys, 11 and 14). Hoping for beach but we have never been to Vermont or New Hampshire before. 

Dates are flexible and would be between July 25th and August 4th. Certainly don’t need more than a week and we would even consider less than a week too. What do you have?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rapmarks

I know exactly how you feel


----------



## lily28

Is South Carolina /Myrtle beach quarantee state for New Jersey?


----------



## rickandcindy23

We are driving from Denver to Myrtle Beach this week. Not exactly driving distance, but I am just anxious for a nice drive and a week at Sheraton, where we own.


----------



## Luanne

lily28 said:


> Is South Carolina /Myrtle beach quarantee state for New Jersey?


If you are asking about people coming from South Carolina to New Jersey......yes.


----------



## MommaBear

NJ people don't have to quarantine in Maine. Right now there's nothing beachfront in II.


----------



## RX8

Thanks everyone!  There are currently 22 states on the quarantine list for NJ which makes it pretty frustrating (see article). I now realize that I also need to look out for the other states that I may visit as they may have Restrictions in place for NJ residents. 









						Are there travel restrictions to or from New Jersey? | FAQ
					

in Are there travel restrictions to or from New Jersey?.




					covid19.nj.gov


----------



## RX8

MommaBear said:


> NJ people don't have to quarantine in Maine. Right now there's nothing beachfront in II.



Thanks for checking!  I thought I read that Maine required visitors from NJ to have a test done prior to visiting.


----------



## Luanne

Anyone coming to New Mexico is supposed to quarantine.


----------



## bbodb1

Just to ask a silly question @RX8 - is it correct to assume you have visited all of the beaches you care to in NJ?


----------



## RX8

bbodb1 said:


> Just to ask a silly question @RX8 - is it correct to assume you have visited all of the beaches you care to in NJ?


You may be surprised but I haven’t visited any of the beaches in NJ. We usually get our beach fix in California. My sons have done Sandy Hook on field trips. We are looking into NJ beaches as an option. Some have suggested Island Beach, Long Isksnd Beach and Cape May.


----------



## bbodb1

RX8 said:


> You may be surprised but I haven’t visited any of the beaches in NJ. We usually get our beach fix in California. My sons have done Sandy Hook on field trips. We are looking into NJ beaches as an option. Some have suggested Island Beach, Long Isksnd Beach and Cape May.


I have stayed at Atlantic City but I really can't recommend the beaches close by the Wyndham AC.  However, both north and south of AC, the beaches are nicer.  
We played around a bit on the beaches in Brigantine (just north of AC), and Ocean City (a bit to the south of AC) and they were fine BUT this was during the off season.  
Can't really provide a viewpoint from/through the eyes of youth anymore!


----------



## rickandcindy23

There are Marriott weeks for Myrtle Beach available, but all require a Marriott to book.  I booked our son and DIL into those for the next two weeks.  I was hoping to use a retrade week, but I got those with WRL studios and no upgrade fees.


----------



## jules54

Pm you


----------



## AnnaS

Does it have to be a beach vacation?  Have you tried Rocking Horse Ranch - NY.  We had an amazing time years ago.  We keep saying we are going back and have not had the opportunity.  A cruise on land 

Many nice beaches in NJ - Long Branch, LBI, Cape May.  or go north, Maine, etc.  

I know how you feel - two vacations cancelled and might have to cancel our last one for the year in October


----------



## DRIless

RX8 said:


> Our California trip was cancelled as we are in NJ and CA is one of our quarantine states. We all need to get out of the house before we go crazy.  Looking for somewhere we can drive to and that isn’t a state that we will need to quarantine coming back to NJ. We are a family of four (2 boys, 11 and 14). Hoping for beach but we have never been to Vermont or New Hampshire before.
> 
> Dates are flexible and would be between July 25th and August 4th. Certainly don’t need more than a week and we would even consider less than a week too. What do you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



How about  three nights at the beach in a 1BR
Beachwoods Resort - Kitty Hawk NC
*1BR4 28 Jul 2020 3-nights  *

Williamsburg VA 1BR4 or 2BR6 after that as Busch Gardens is set to open on the 29th of July




__





						Theme Park Hours & Show Times | Busch Gardens Williamsburg
					

View our operating hours and show times for Busch Gardens Williamsburg. We are open select dates throughout the year with seasonal events, thrilling rides, exciting live performances and more.




					buschgardens.com


----------



## Aftermath

NEWPORT, RI?


----------



## bnoble

Massanutten VA might be easy to get, and I don't think you have to go through any states on the NJ list to get there.


----------



## R1964

You might want to check out Dae live they have some bonus weeks listed you maybe interested in.


----------



## bogey21

As one who grew up in Philadelphia and spent Summers at the South Jersey beaches I recommend any of them South of Atlantic City.  They are all different.  My recollection is that no two are alike so you should check with those who have current knowledge...

George


----------



## RX8

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are Marriott weeks for Myrtle Beach available, but all require a Marriott to book.  I booked our son and DIL into those for the next two weeks.  I was hoping to use a retrade week, but I got those with WRL studios and no upgrade fees.



Thanks but both Carolinas are quarantine states for NJ.


----------



## bbodb1

bogey21 said:


> As one who grew up in Philadelphia and spent Summers at the South Jersey beaches I recommend any of them South of Atlantic City.  They are all different.  My recollection is that no two are alike so you should check with those who have current knowledge...
> 
> George


_Billy Joel reference alert!_


----------



## jackio

DAE has a bonus week on Cape Cod that might suit you:


31 Jul 2020Massachusetts / West YarmouthCove At Yarmouth1b / 4USD $373


----------



## nerodog

RX8 said:


> You may be surprised but I haven’t visited any of the beaches in NJ. We usually get our beach fix in California. My sons have done Sandy Hook on field trips. We are looking into NJ beaches as an option. Some have suggested Island Beach, Long Isksnd Beach and Cape May.


I've always enjoyed the Cape  May area.... very pretty.


----------



## lynne

AnnaS said:


> Does it have to be a beach vacation?  Have you tried Rocking Horse Ranch - NY.  We had an amazing time years ago.  We keep saying we are going back and have not had the opportunity.  A cruise on land



Rocking Horse Ranch brings back wonderful childhood memories.  Our family was good friends with the original owner Nathan (Toolie) Turk and we would spend a large portion of our summers either at Rocking Horse or Malibu Dude Ranch.    Would love to go a visit again but we do not get back to the east coast too often and when we are there, we are visiting friends and family on Long Island.


----------



## Jae1242

There are two beaches in Williamsburg, Jamestown and Yorktown. only 20 mins from Wyndham Resorts.. then there is VA Beach that is 45 mins away..


----------



## chapjim

Sent PM.


----------



## Mlev

248-390-4859 - CALL, TEXT FOR BUDGET OFFERS


----------



## nerodog

RX8 said:


> You may be surprised but I haven’t visited any of the beaches in NJ. We usually get our beach fix in California. My sons have done Sandy Hook on field trips. We are looking into NJ beaches as an option. Some have suggested Island Beach, Long Isksnd Beach and Cape May.


What about Long Island North Fork ??


----------



## Mlev

SENT PM   CALL, TEXT 248-390-4859


----------



## Sattva

.


----------

